# Conversion for iTunes



## FXB

My music library currently has audio files in various formats, some of which aren't supported by iTunes.  Over the next few months I will be getting a mac.  I want all my audio files to be able to play in iTunes at the best audio quality possible.  Is there a software that could converting my roughly 200gb music library to the same format in high quality?


----------



## User0one

I would convert stuff to mp3 files. It is the most universal Music Format, for Computers at least. Plenty of music converters on the internet. I like "easy cd-da converter", but many more to pick from.

The Music will sound no better then the source quality, but if you converted to a mp3 @ 320 bit rate then you will probably at least sound as good as original. unless the original files are one of the lossless formats.

If your Music files are Copy protected, Windows Media Files, then it is may be more complicated, for that reason I always avoided the format, and have not spent much time messing around with converting them.

I did once burn Copy protected wma files as a regular Music CD for a friend, then reripped the music back to the computer as mp3's from the CD, but that would be time consuming if you had a lot of them.


----------



## linkin

If you want lossless, try AAC.

Other than that, use foobar2000. There are alternatives for mac.


----------



## turbodiesel

real player has a format converter included where you just drag and drop the files and set the format and convert


----------



## turbodiesel

yes 

drag and drop the files choose the format and then convert 

real player needs to support the format though but it supports a wide range of formats


----------

